# Popping Cork Anglers



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If any of you use artificial shrimp under your popping corks you may want to look at the Savage Gear 3D TPE Shrimp. The only thing more lifelike is a real shrimp. This thing is deadly under a popping cork.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

interesting!.....shrimp do swim forward...and escape backwards though??


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Kim said:


> If any of you use artificial shrimp under your popping corks you may want to look at the Savage Gear 3D TPE Shrimp. The only thing more lifelike is a real shrimp. This thing is deadly under a popping cork.


Youtube video


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim from HH brought some to the seminar at Northlight on Wed nite. They have real good movement. The $7 price is tough to get around tho for something that pinfish, puffers etc are going to take chunks out of.

And I have about a couple lbs of DOA shrimp to use anyway.......


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

They look good but they're far too expensive. More like lures for catching fishermen. I catch plenty on DOA shrimp for less than half the price!

Alex


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

im sure fish will eat them swimming backwards....not


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I fished it off the dock today and did pretty good. Black Snapper all too short but they hit it, Trout and Red Fish. It's still in pristine shape even with what I'm sure was a bit of a Pin Fish nibbling.

The one I use has the shrimp swimming forward and escaping backward.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

These look great, but ouch, pricey. I thought voodoos were expensive.
Might pull the trigger on a couple, the natural and blue pearl look the most life like to me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Older thread, but I bought some Savage and they look great, only tried em once but didn't catch anything...Mirrodine is the only thing that caught a fish that day!!!


----------



## Darren1765 (May 12, 2013)

can you do any good trolling with these? me and my buddies go flounder gigging a lot and like to troll behind the boat.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

bit the bullet, bought 2 2.5" and 2 4"
different colors. Hopefully try them out soon.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ive caught quite a few slot reds, a bull red and specs on the savage gear. They hold up well, and I like their hook and weight design - weedless and logless. Mostly fish them after dark, bouncing slowly off the bottom along the Magnolia River near lighted docks.

I like 'em. They work when the action on my Mirrolures lets up.

Mark


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Caught some nice bulls at 3 mile on the smaller size last week, BUT the hook straightened out after I caught a couple. Of course i had the drag really tight trying to keep them out of the pilings. i went and bought a pack of 2/0 Gamagatsu superline EWG weighted hooks to replace the originals. The size was just right. Much sturdier hook. Have not had the opportunity to test it in a bull yet.

I imagine the original hooks would not be a problem in most circumstances, but 30 lb bulls and a tight drag on 20lb braid is not most circumstances.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a bad ass looking shrimp. Better action than the Voodoo, just looking at it. The guy selling it, on the U-tube video, should really think about an underwater video camera for looking at that shrimp underwater.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Caught 4 good specs on the SG out of the kayak this morning just after daylight.


----------

